# Would you use a gender neutral bathroom?



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

In light of recent events, I got curious. Who would use a gender neutral bathroom? Not a family bathroom, but a public bathroom with separate stalls with no gender attached to it.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd use any bathroom that let's me "go"!


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

i dont really care as long as there arent any urine droplets everywhere..or if its clean in general


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2015)

I wouldn`t use it, I wouldn`t feel as comfortable. As a guy I feel more at ease around guys.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 26, 2015)

No way. Only if it was a real emergency and it was between that and going in my pants.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

As long as it's an available bathroom and it's the closest one, it's the one that I'm going to be using.

It'd be silly to risk dropping a duke in my shorts over a little self-righteousness.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> As long as it's an available bathroom and it's the closest one, it's the one that I'm going to be using.
> 
> It'd be silly to risk dropping a duke in my shorts over a little self-righteousness.


What if it was right next to gendered bathrooms?


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2015)

People can be creeps
I hardly use a public bathroom and if I did, it needs to be clean. Regardless of gender people can be gross.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2015)

I could avoid stares from women when I walk in looking like a dude... 
so... maybe.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

I wouldn't mind, so long as it's sanitary, quiet, doesn't smell like rancid piss.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

hariolari said:


> What if it was right next to gendered bathrooms?



Literally whichever one is physically closest to me.
If I'm in the middle of the two and they're both the same distance then I don't know I guess the one on the right. I'm right handed.

I don't benefit or lose benefit in any way from using a neutral bathroom, so it's literally inconsequential to me.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2015)

idk. I dont like peeing when there are other guys in the bathroom, let alone any girls. I am definitely not opposed to the idea at all, but it would be weird for me as there would be twice as many people in there while I pee.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2015)

yes, a restroom is a restroom, you go in take sh!t/P!ss flush clean your hands and then leave, and when it comes to male urinals those can also be in separate stalls opposite from the regular toilet stalls


also it would be so much better then using an Out-house​


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah sure
i don't like public restrooms but if i gotta go i gotta go


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah no I wouldn't.
Especially here in the part of England I live in. I use disabled toilets sometimes because it's easier but yeah, other then that no no.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 26, 2015)

There's a gender neutral bathroom at my university and I've used it before.  It's in a relatively small building but there's some diffused ceiling lighting and it probably doesn't get as much traffic as other bathrooms on campus.  I didn't really mind to be honest xD.  What disturbed me is how cheap my university is in lining that bathroom with lockers LOL.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2015)

3 bathrooms probably piss architects off lol yea i would use one why not


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 26, 2015)

Bathroom gender is the last thing on my mind when it comes to them. *Answered yes to poll*


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 26, 2015)

It's not fair to people that are transgender (or similar) that we get to stare at them and judge them. I think all bathrooms should be gender neutral.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> 3 bathrooms probably piss architects off lol yea i would use one why not


I think they just make one big bathroom. Idk.


----------



## tumut (Aug 26, 2015)

Sure I don't care.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2015)

Honestly they only thing that makes me say no is the unaviodable creeps who will use it to prey on people especially like kids

Like honestly you can't deny that that would totally happen


----------



## tobi! (Aug 26, 2015)

In a perfect world, there aren't perverts or creeps. However, in this world, I would feel unfomrtable so my answer is no.

However, instead of removing male/female everywhere, we add a third restroom?


----------



## Mariah (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't use public restrooms anyway because they're disgusting, but I don't see why it matters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been reading things where women get attacked in public bathrooms and I'm kind of a scrawny girl... So I'd just fear the bathroom more if there were like older men in it. I get paranoid enough being alone in a public bathroom filled with girls... 

I'd probably stay away because I'm paranoid about that stuff.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2015)

No I wouldn't bc of creepy people
+ I already dislike public restrooms


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't use public restrooms anyway because they're disgusting, but I don't see why it matters.


Seems like a good way to get a urinary tract infection.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

No... I don't use public restrooms anyway...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Seems like a good way to get a urinary tract infection.



To be fair you can probably catch worse from using a public bathroom.


----------



## Miele (Aug 26, 2015)

Even tho I HATE public restrooms, I would use a gender neutral bathroom. It would make me feel less dysphoric of my own body.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> To be fair you can probably catch for from using a public bathroom.


That is not how it works. At all.


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

As long as it isn't dirty then I'm a-ok with it~ I think I have before anyways. Though it also depends if I feel safe or not xD sometimes I get this vibe from bathrooms...


----------



## Beardo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, and I don't see why these aren't a thing. People need to get over the whole separating men and women thing. Like, waiting in  line for a chance to use the women's bathroom when there's an empty men's one pisses me off.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 26, 2015)

Have any of you girls ever been in a men's bathroom? Gross.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> Have any of you girls ever been in a men's bathroom? Gross.


As someone who has cleaned both, the woman's is worse. But the smell of urinal cakes makes me gag.


----------



## Envy (Aug 26, 2015)

I avoid stalled restrooms altogether.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 26, 2015)

A mixed public bathroom with multiple toilets and sinking faucets may sounds ridiculous in its concept, but it also seems to be quite practical when they're properly done. They could save more space and investment for better things. There's just no point to install two separate bathrooms when you could do away with just one, assuming that you're not going after the stalls.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 26, 2015)

I think there can be three bathrooms instead of converting male and female restrooms into gender neutral.


----------



## ams (Aug 26, 2015)

It depends on the context. If I was at school in the middle of the day, no problem. If I was out somewhere at night then absolutely not.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 26, 2015)

I identify as genderfluid but honestly I don't know. It would be beneficial to those who are trans but you also never know if others could use their access to it for bad intentions


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2015)

urinal cakes smell good


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> urinal cakes smell good


Go eat one.


----------



## Princess (Aug 26, 2015)

I was having this conversation with my brother a few days ago and he said something somewhat alarming.
"I'm not comfortable sharing a bathroom with someone who's attracted me!!"
ok first of all
why are you flattering yourself so much? 
Second, people aren't going to the bathroom to scope out potential partners, people are going to the bathroom to actually use the place.

Anyway, in regards to the thread I'd have no issues using a gender neutral bathroom.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 26, 2015)

Princess said:


> I was having this conversation with my brother a few days ago and he said something somewhat alarming.
> "I'm not comfortable sharing a bathroom with someone who's attracted me!!"
> ok first of all
> why are you flattering yourself so much?
> ...


You mean you don't peek through the cracks in hopes the person in there might be your future spouse!?


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

hariolari said:


> You mean you don't peek through the cracks in hopes the person in there might be your future spouse!?



Only when I've heard that you're in the same bathroom as well....


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

Princess said:


> Only when I've heard that you're in the same bathroom as well....


That's when I pee with the door open.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes. As long as I can do my business, I really don't care.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Princess said:


> I was having this conversation with my brother a few days ago and he said something somewhat alarming.
> "I'm not comfortable sharing a bathroom with someone who's attracted me!!"
> ok first of all
> why are you flattering yourself so much?
> ...


Quick question 

Ever heard of something called a glory hole


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 27, 2015)

If it didn't have a gender sign on it but I had to go, I'd still use it. I'm not super picky where I pee unless it has **** all over it. Then again, maybe it wouldn't because the thought of no gender sign on it would make a lot of people uncomfortable and it might be cleaner than normal bathrooms.

I mean, the bathroom in your house isn't a specific gender,and everyone uses it just fine. (I'm hoping)


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Gross, no.


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Quick question
> 
> Ever heard of something called a glory hole



Don't know if you're asking me this with the intent of implying that gender neutral bathrooms would see an increase of these or..


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Quick question
> 
> Ever heard of something called a glory hole



I feel like glory holes were just explained but I still have no idea what they are.

But anyways, I would definitely use a gender neutral bathroom.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Princess said:


> Don't know if you're asking me this with the intent of implying that gender neutral bathrooms would see an increase of these or..



Not implying they would see an increase, but definitely implying that people don't go in bathrooms "just to use the place"

Not to mention people have sex in gender specific bathrooms like all the time anyway and as much as I'm neither for or against gender nueteral bathrooms THAT would definitely see an increase like no doubt


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Not implying they would see an increase, but definitely implying that people don't go in bathrooms "just to use the place"
> 
> Not to mention people have sex in gender specific bathrooms like all the time anyway and as much as I'm neither for or against gender nueteral bathrooms THAT would definitely see an increase like no doubt



ok but you need to realize that people do a lot of **** in bathrooms but that doesnt change the primary use for bathrooms.
do you use your bathroom at home (which is more than likely gender neutral) primarly for sex and glory holes? probably not right. I dont understand why something that is so minuscule is being made into an issue here. I would understand if there was some sort of pandemic sweeping the continent but those are both still things that are not on the rise or anything.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 27, 2015)

I probably would if there was a line at the women's bathroom.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

Princess said:


> ok but you need to realize that people do a lot of **** in bathrooms but that doesnt change the primary use for bathrooms.
> do you use your bathroom at home (which is more than likely gender neutral) primarly for sex and glory holes? probably not right. I dont understand why something that is so minuscule is being made into an issue here. I would understand if there was some sort of pandemic sweeping the continent but those are both still things that are not on the rise or anything.


I never said it changes the primary use what I said was not everyone goes into a bathroom just to use the bathroom as you stated. People snort coke off toilet seats ok but that's beside the point the point is people do all kinds of crazy **** in bathrooms already, and with gender nueteral bathrooms it could get crazier. I'm not going to lie I would get it on in a gender nueteral bathroom and I'd consider myself a pretty normal average person so basically it would likely be on the rise but no need to exaggerate it to the level of "sweeping the continent"


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Not implying they would see an increase, but definitely implying that people don't go in bathrooms "just to use the place"
> 
> Not to mention people have sex in gender specific bathrooms like all the time anyway and as much as I'm neither for or against gender nueteral bathrooms THAT would definitely see an increase like no doubt


Someone has been watching too many naughty videos.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Ew, I would never use a gender neutral bathroom.  I wouldn't feel comfortable doing so.  :/


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I never said it changes the primary use what I said was not everyone goes into a bathroom just to use the bathroom as you stated. People snort coke off toilet seats ok but that's beside the point the point is people do all kinds of crazy **** in bathrooms already, and with gender nueteral bathrooms it could get crazier. I'm not going to lie I would get it on in a gender nueteral bathroom and I'd consider myself a pretty normal average person so basically it would likely be on the rise but no need to exaggerate it to the level of "sweeping the continent"


You do you girl. Sorry if you took my post as rude, not my intent at all!
People are going to have sex in bathrooms, gender neutral or not. Similarly to how people are going to do whatever the **** they want no matter what you tell them. 
Sure it could get crazier, but with no real signs of it currently increasing in same sex bathrooms it's just kind of irrelevant to bring up, you know? Was just confused as to why it was given significance. I see it's just a passing thought now.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Someone has been watching too many naughty videos.



Nah I'm talking about real life I know plenty of people who have done it in public gender spec. bathrooms... lmao


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> People can be creeps
> I hardly use a public bathroom and if I did, it needs to be clean. Regardless of gender people can be gross.



I agree with this. I think its a good idea. but I also have this concern.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

You can't really compare a public bathroom to a house bathroom. At a house bathroom there is only one toilet and one person is in there at a time. I was under the impression we were talking about a large bathroom that many people would use at the same time. I would feel uncomfortable. I already feel self conscious using a single gender bathroom.


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm curious about your thoughts so..
Question to people against the idea:

Why are you against it? What exactly makes you uncomfortable? 
Does whatever make you uncomfortable an already probable thing in same-sex bathrooms? Why does gender neutral increase/decrease the risk in your opinion?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Nah I'm talking about real life I know plenty of people who have done it in public gender spec. bathrooms... lmao


Had sex, sure. Used a glory hole? Nope.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I would feel uncomfortable. I already feel self conscious using a single gender bathroom.



I feel uncomfortable in public washrooms too but I don't think it being gender neutral would make me feel any worse. The amount of people would, but I don't think gender neutral washrooms would have more people in them because the typical separate washrooms would be converted to both be gender neutral.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I would feel uncomfortable. I already feel self conscious using a single gender bathroom.



TBT is breaking.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> TBT is breaking.



I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Princess said:


> I'm curious about your thoughts so..
> Question to people against the idea:
> 
> Why are you against it? What exactly makes you uncomfortable?
> Does whatever make you uncomfortable an already probable thing in same-sex bathrooms? Why does gender neutral increase/decrease the risk in your opinion?




Answers to your questions:

1. Because it's gross, and makes me feel uncomfortable

2. Girls using the other stalls while I piss makes me SERIOUSLY uncomfortable.  :/

3. No, whatever makes me uncomfortable in a gender neutral bathroom is far different for me than same-sex bathrooms.  I am not nervous at all and have no problem when it comes to same-sex bathrooms.  Gender neutral bathrooms is pushing it too far.

4.  Not sure exactly what you mean here, but I'm just going to answer and say it increases the risk of being uncomfortable because there's not only dudes around me going in their own stalls, and it seems wrong to me otherwise.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

A lot of people are private about going #2 in public. Say you come out of the stall and your potential boyfriend heard you. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> A lot of people are private about going #2 in public. Say you come out of the stall and your potential boyfriend heard you. That would be embarrassing.



Exactly, this is another thing I forgot to mention.  Gender neutral bathrooms would seriously dampen the privacy some people need.  :/


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I have no idea what this means.



Sorry TBT is having issues today and a lot of double posts are happening because of lag or something so I edited it to say that but forgot to edit out the quote.


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm barely comfortable using public bathrooms as it is and even then, I'll only go in/use the ones that actually get properly maintained. I mean, a lot of them can't even maintain toilets being used by one group, let alone everybody.


Assuming they somehow manage to keep up with the cleaning though, I see no problem. It'll all be cubicles anyway which I'm somewhat fine with, it's not like I'm gonna be starring somebody in the eyes as I take a number 2 just because it's a gender neutral bathroom.


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Answers to your questions:
> 
> 1. Because it's gross, and makes me feel uncomfortable
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions, definitely given me more insight on the other side. I appreciate it


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> A lot of people are private about going #2 in public. Say you come out of the stall and your potential boyfriend heard you. That would be embarrassing.



Uhh sorry if I seem rude but that seems completely irrelevant.



Ryu said:


> Answers to your questions:
> 
> 1. Because it's gross, and makes me feel uncomfortable
> 
> ...



Why would it actually make you feel uncomfortable though?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Had sex, sure. Used a glory hole? Nope.



You just haven't been in the right bathrooms


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> You just haven't been in the right bathrooms


I really feel like I have now.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Uhh sorry if I seem rude but that seems completely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it actually make you feel uncomfortable though?



How is it irrelevant? Someone asked people who were uncomfortable for reasons why and I gave a specific reason. I'm not sure what I am missing. I also have met really immature guys who just after hearing that a girl went to use the restroom proceeded to ask if she was taking a ****, which is quite rude. So if you aren't just using the bathroom with strange men, you are using it with men you know who could continue to ridicule you for it. I have also heard guys say they like to imagine in their heads that women don't go #2. They also act very uncomfortable whenever periods or tampons are mentioned, so all of this will factor into annoying interactions with women using restrooms with men.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Uhh sorry if I seem rude but that seems completely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it actually make you feel uncomfortable though?




Pretty sure I already answered that.


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> You just haven't been in the right bathrooms



_Yeah, Jess. Get it together_


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> How is it irrelevant? Someone asked people who were uncomfortable for reasons why and I gave a specific reason. I'm not sure what I am missing. I also have met really immature guys who just after hearing that a girl went to use the restroom proceeded to ask if she was taking a ****, which is quite rude. So if you aren't just using the bathroom with strange men, you are using it with men you know who could continue to ridicule you for it. I have also heard guys say they like to imagine in their heads that women don't go #2. They also act very uncomfortable whenever periods or tampons are mentioned, so all of this will factor into annoying interactions with women using restrooms with men.



What I mean is in a public bathroom I don't think people should worry about your future spouse hearing you poop, sorry, wasn't trying to be insensitive.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> What I mean is in a public bathroom I don't think people should worry about your future spouse hearing you poop, sorry, wasn't trying to be insensitive.



Oh ok. Well I mean it could kill some romance is all I am saying. Like what if you're on a date and you both go in together? Awkward, haha.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> Oh ok. Well I mean it could kill some romance is all I am saying. Like what if you're on a date and you both go in together? Awkward, haha.


I know a girl that goes on dates to buffets with a guy and they have "poop races."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also know a couple getting married and he thinks she doesn't poop.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I know a girl that goes on dates to buffets with a guy and they have "poop races."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also know a couple getting married and he thinks she doesn't poop.



Yeah I know a guy that would always ask other guys to go with him and then he'd just poop up a storm and laugh.

I think everyone deals with public pooping in their own way...

Anyways I think maybe this is the wrong discussion, haha.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Yeah I know a guy that would always ask other guys to go with him and then he'd just poop up a storm and laugh.
> 
> I think everyone deals with public pooping in their own way...
> 
> Anyways I think maybe this is the wrong discussion, haha.


It's a thread about bathrooms. Everybody poops.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

It's a pretty funny discussion. I am also thinking there may be an increase in bathroom stall graffiti. Doesn't bother me but janitors would not be pleased.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> It's a pretty funny discussion. I am also thinking there may be an increase in bathroom stall graffiti. Doesn't bother me but janitors would not be pleased.


So long as that graffiti ain't poop I doubt they care.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

eh, I did it many times before, they were always much cleaner than the usual stuff


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

I mean as long as girls are OK with seeing some things.

Lets be real, I do not mind using the bathroom with a bunch of girls, but I do not favor giving up the luxury of a urinal just so I don't offend anyone. I guess boys and girls are separated for a reason.


----------



## laurenx (Aug 27, 2015)

If you could promise me no creepy men/women, then yes, 100%, were all people in the bathroom with the same business.


----------



## Kendai (Aug 27, 2015)

As long as everyone has their own stall, I'm cool with it. Whatever's clever! Just as long as there's space to hang my bag and that it's clean. Please please please.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

hariolari said:


> In light of recent events, I got curious. Who would use a gender neutral bathroom? Not a family bathroom, but a public bathroom with separate stalls with no gender attached to it.



Yeah, why not. As long as it's kept clean.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Definitely. No harm doing it, really.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes and no

Yes because who cares?
No because public bathrooms are ****ing disgusting


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 27, 2015)

It depends, at work our staff toilet is unisex but the boys always leave it in a mess so I normally use the ladies visitors toilet instead since that is cleaned regularly... But I have used unisex toilets at cinemas, restaurants, bowling alleys, etc. when the ladies are full and it's been okay, as long as they are kept clean. Apart from at work I have never had any trouble with coming across men in unisex toilets, we all just wanna do our business after all...


----------



## nammie (Aug 27, 2015)

no lol I'd rather not share a bathroom with guys


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 27, 2015)

You mean a unisex toilet, some of those already exist. I don't mind using it, as long as people keep it tidy... :/


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 27, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> You mean a unisex toilet, some of those already exist. I don't mind using it, as long as people keep it tidy... :/


Read OP, please.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 27, 2015)

I never use public bathrooms.

They are awkward and gross and I prefer to be alone when releasing the nastys.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 27, 2015)

Why not? When I want to go to a toilet I go to a toilet. Not a fan of public sanitair but yea, sure. I don't know why all these people are like: no i'll get raped if I go there like, if people want to rape you, they can do that in the 'gender neutral outside world'. People go to a toilet for a reason


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 27, 2015)

As a guy that has been in some of the most disgusting public bathrooms...

I guess?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 27, 2015)

If you are suggesting a gender neutral bathroom as the _only_ option in a public facility, definitely no. If you are suggesting it as a third option to women and men's restrooms, I still just can't see it happening without issues.


----------



## dr4gonite (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd use any bathroom really as long as nobody hassled me about it.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 27, 2015)

yah i don't see why people are opposed to it


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2015)

No I wouldn't use it. ;v; I don't like using public toilets anyway as it is. And I feel more comfortable around women to be honest... I know that sounds bad, but I'm pretty comfortable with my gender (female), so I'll stick to going into female bathrooms.

I don't oppose gender neutral toilets, though. If you want to use them, then go ahead! I'm just saying, I personally would rather not.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 27, 2015)

As long as it's clean and people aren't being idiots, sure. A toilet's a toilet - it does what I need it to.


----------



## celestialprince (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes! Apparently there's a gender-neutral bathroom in my school somewhere, which is cool.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 27, 2015)

I attended a large convention recently and they predominantly used gender neutral bathrooms. While I can understand the segregation, I don't personally care. We're all doing the same thing in there anyway. /shrug


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 27, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with one honestly. So yeah, I'd use one. But I really would prefer a strictly female bathroom. Guys can be a tad creepy when it comes to young girls. But if a gender neutral bathroom was my only option, then I really won't mind using it. There should be more honestly! It makes transgender people feel more comfortable. Since they can never use the bathroom that applies to them without a commotion going on.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't care I guess, but it would obviously be abused by other people.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 28, 2015)

course. wish there were such things where I lived


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 28, 2015)

unisex bathrooms arent exactly rare

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dont see the problem with unisex bathrooms either. its not like everyone is gonna be pissing in full view of everyone else. if u think about it, the bathroom area (where everyone washes and dries their hands) is exactly the same as the rest of the building, that is presumably not gender segregated.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 28, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> unisex bathrooms arent exactly rare
> 
> i dont see the problem with unisex bathrooms either. its not like everyone is gonna be pissing in full view of everyone else. if u think about it, the bathroom area (where everyone washes and dries their hands) is exactly the same as the rest of the building, that is presumably not gender segregated.



#free2pee


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2015)

uh
honestly i dont use bathrooms in public much because the ones at my school are gross af but it wouldnt bother me really.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 29, 2015)

Sure, I don't care who is in the room with me. As long as I have a stall around me, I'm happy.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

So this would just open the doors to more awkward bathroom sex. Just saying... and honestly it would make it easier for peeping toms, glory holes would become SO PREVALENT. All of our pron dreams/nightmares will come true.


----------



## Envy (Aug 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So this would just open the doors to more awkward bathroom sex. Just saying... and honestly it would make it easier for peeping toms, glory holes would become SO PREVALENT. All of our pron dreams/nightmares will come true.



Or we could simply change the structure of stalls. I don't know why they're made the way they are currently, aside from maybe expense? They could be made where they're pretty much individual little rooms - no open space above/below the doors/walls. Not so easy for peeping toms, then!

And honestly, as I said, they really should be this way to begin with. It's a HUGE reason why I don't use stalled restrooms. There is so little privacy. Especially when you regularly go to a place, like work. People pay too much attention. They'll piece together who is in a stall solely by looking at your feet and then talk about it outside of the bathroom. >.>

I know I'm being a little overdramatic here, but at work people really DO talk about this. More privacy in public restrooms... Please!


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

I hate using public bathrooms in the first place, but a unisex bathroom wouldn't make a difference to me in the least. It's a bathroom with stalls no one's watching you anyway... or I hope not lol. I just hate public bathrooms in general.

P.S On the reasoning of public sex... happens in gender specific bathrooms, I worked at a theatre for years and the amount of times we had to kick people out for things that was ridiculous.. I don't think unisex bathrooms will make much of a difference.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So this would just open the doors to more awkward bathroom sex. Just saying... and honestly it would make it easier for peeping toms, glory holes would become SO PREVALENT. All of our pron dreams/nightmares will come true.


Seriously, what bathrooms are you guys using that regularly have glory holes.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2015)

most gender neutral bathrooms i've been to have had actual walls and doors with no holes in them.. if they were made like that it would be inposible to peep lol


----------



## moonlights (Aug 29, 2015)

yeah as long as it's clean


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 29, 2015)

If it was next to a men's bathroom, no, but if it was the only one then yeah I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd use it.


----------



## epona (Aug 29, 2015)

of course, i don't even understand why it's up for debate
like okay maybe i'd be uncomfortable if it was a gender-neutral bathroom that had open urinals too because that's taking it a bit far but if it's just cubicles and everyone is in a separate stall then i don't even understand why people would have reservations about that

as long as the bathroom is clean and sanitary and well-maintained i wouldn't care if it was gendered or gender-neutral, hell i'm guilty of using the men's toilets in nightclubs because the queue is pretty much non-existent compared to the women's toilets lol
i mean if it was in a scenario where there was a female bathroom, a male bathroom AND a gender-neutral bathroom i'd probably just use the female bathroom because i feel like it would possibly offend someone if i, as a cisgendered girl, used the gender-neutral bathroom but like that's the only reason lol


----------



## Mairen (Aug 29, 2015)

As long as it's got toilets and I have a private stall to take care of business, i don't care at all.


----------

